# Sending Christmas Cards



## Casper (Dec 16, 2013)

_*  A blonde goes to the post office to buy stamps for her Christmas cards. 
 She says to the clerk, "May I have 50 Christmas stamps?"

*__*  The clerk says, "What denomination?"*
__*  The blonde says, "God help us, Has it come to this? 
 Give me 6 Catholic, 12 Presbyterian, 10 Lutheran and 22 Baptists."
*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 16, 2013)

:lofl:


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Dec 17, 2013)




----------

